# navarre



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

anybody fishing navarre pier tomorrow?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I might find my way out there


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Its a posibility


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

Do they allow shark fishing there? Big tackle?
Thanks-------


----------



## Loki (Apr 15, 2012)

LD31 said:


> Do they allow shark fishing there? Big tackle?
> Thanks-------


Pretty sure these are still all the rules

• No running on the pier.
• No sitting or standing on the railing.
• No pets allowed.
• No jumping off the pier.
• No glass containers allowed.
• No camping or cooking allowed on the pier.
• No fish of any kind left on the pier.
• No fish cleaning tables on the pier.
• No lights allowed.
• No sabiki rigs allowed on the octagon.
• Place all trash in containers.
• All tackle, except for one rod and one reel, ice
chests, carts, etc., must stay in the center of the
octagon and away from the octagon railing.

Source - http://www.fishnavarre.com/uploads/NavarrePierOpeningPressKit.pdf


----------

